# JJ Vs. Raja (per 48 minutes)



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Was just on NBA.com and saw this interesting picture..










Look at that! JJ is getting less then 1 rpg and 2 more assists per game more then Raja per 40 minutes. JJ was avergaing more then any Suns player in MPG.

BUT!! Look at the ppg! Exactly even. Which means that at full potential, Raja is JUST AS GOOD as JJ. AND he is just as good or better then JJ at denfense.

No one realised this when we signed him, they just saw a young guard who will be deep on the bench. He is just as good as JJ at full potential.

Comments?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

No he isn't. JJ did more than put up stats for the Suns, he played good defense, added tons of versitility, and most importantly gave the Suns another person to take the ball down the court so Nash didn't have to play all game. Raja isn't as good as JJ is at full potential because Joe coulda been a 22/6/6 player.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Was just on NBA.com and saw this interesting picture..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just shows how much of a bargain that Bell was. No he's not as good of a player as JJ... but for 15 million less... sign me up.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

exactly tempe. Raja isnt as good as JJ but he is a better defender then JJ and if he can knock down some 3's ill be happy.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bell looks good to me.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

The suns definately don't need another go-to-guy, who takes responsibility on offence. Nash, Amare and Marion is good enough- Bell comes in just to knock down some triples, make J's, and make some D. He'll be more of a Filler at the Suns' roster, along with Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

He will be a good addition for the next few years. He should see an increase in his stats from last year, as he will be getting alot more open looks while opponents focus on Nash, Marion & Amare.


----------

